# Bring forth... the newbie questions...



## cableguy (Jun 20, 2010)

So the last class I took was 15 years ago (a Transmission and Distribution class from the Masters' program at University of Colorado CATECS). I'm now beginning to study for the October exam, Electrical Power.

I've got my hands on the PPI2Pass kit (EERM, problem book, quick ref, NCEES example problems), I've got my notes &amp; material from the Colorado class (with juicy bits from an old GE reference manual, and lots of odds and ends on 3-phase calculations, relaying, lightning protection, voltage drop, etc). I've got the Chelapati book on the way. I also pulled out my old EIT review book from 1993, not much "Power" in there, but there were a few usable problems. The NEC 2008 book is sitting on my desk at work.

Just to admit, I started with just a few old homework problems from the T&amp;D class yesterday. I stared at my new Casio FX-115ES calculator, laughed, and then had to pull out the manual on it. I can at least deal with polar and rectangular coordinates now. ld-025:

So what's a suggested way to start studying for the PE exam? Start with the NCEES sample questions? Start with the PPI2Pass problems book? Rework my old homework assignments from the T&amp;D class? I see so many options, could see myself wasting a lot of time on trivial matters.

Where did YOU start?

Thanks...


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jun 20, 2010)

I was out 17 years when I took the test. I started with the Camara books (EERM, sample problems, and practice exam) just to get used to working problems again. After I got comfortable with those materials, I started with the NCEES problems.


----------



## cdcengineer (Jun 20, 2010)

I was out for nearly 16 years, and just successfully passed the Elec Power PE here in CO. I used the Camara stuff, and started there. To be honest there wasn't much value, but it might've bought me 2-4 problems on test day.

I did the NCEES practice test early on and scored a scary 35%. It enlightened me that I wasn't going to be able to waltz thru this test. I went back and reworked homework from college texts, and I'm extremely familiar with the NEC so that wasn't too bad. I also bought Power Systems Analysis by Grainger &amp; Stevenson and did all the homework in applicable chapters (very useful). I also scored a copy of Intro to Electric Power Systems by Goetze and did all that homework (very useful).

I had bits of goodies accumulated over the years and got familiar with it's location in binders. Organization is key. Power Electronics is something I only had some internet stuff printed on and I wish I had spent a bit more time collecting nuggets (but I cut corners on Power Electronics &amp; Nat Elec Safety Code).

I worked the Camara practice exam late in the process maybe a month or so before E-day. I definitely did the NCEES practice test two more times and improved each time. I had an old NCEES practice test with the old format that was very useful. Make sure you understand how to do all the NCEES problems.

And again, become familiar with your references and calculator. This is key.

Good luck


----------



## Dark Knight (Jun 20, 2010)

I think you have enough to start, and more. Based on the info in your post looks like you are in good shape.

Good Luck!!!!!!!


----------



## cableguy (Jun 20, 2010)

Thanks y'all. Forgot to mention, I do have the Grainger book on order as well, should be here this week. I have no problem ordering reference materials, lol.

I wish I could get a full copy of this "GE Industrial Power Systems Data Book" from 1959-1965 or so. I do have some of it... This afternoon I peeked at the NCEES exam prep book, the second question - was covered perfectly by the GE topic "Effect of Wye-Delta And Delta-Wye connected transformers on overcurrent protective device co-ordination". Ha ha. I tabbed that section yesterday.

I'm just kinda going through random chapter problems right now though. Mostly from the Camara book. I have been planning on taking the Testmasters course later this fall as well, but I see no point in waiting to study. It's a bit intimidating on how much I need to remember...


----------



## IL-SE (Jun 20, 2010)

I recommend starting with the sample exam. You'll probably score pretty low, but it's a good refresher for what you should be focusing on when you start to study. As you study, you'll recall some of the problems and will be able to put them in context. Then take the sample exam again when you are done studying and you'll hopefully score much higher.


----------

